# Varg loves you all! - The Black Metal Thread



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

_Varg loves you all!_ - The *Black Metal* Thread
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, since you've decided to come here there's only a couple of things you should know;

-No discussing of _*Cradle of Filth*_.
-Dimmu Borgir are pretty shite nowadays.
-Go burn some churches (if you* really* want to, no ones stopping you of course).
-NSBM is acceptable here.
-Any BM/Post-Rock/Shoegaze combination is acceptable also.
-Using the words "kvlt" or "trve" is too gr1m.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Notable Upcoming Releases for Black Metal (as of 14/01/2012 - Some have been announced for the end of 2012, but too late to log them all in now since I'm so tired ^^):

Aosoth - Our Crown Of Sins [EP]
Woods Of Ypres - Woods V: Grey Skies & Electric Light
Azaghal - Nemesis
Botanist - III - Doom In Bloom
Les Discrets - Ariettes OubliÃ©es...
Goatwhore - Blood For The Master 
Drudkh - Eternal Turn Of The Wheel
Borknagar - Urd
 Wodensthrone - Curse
Marduk - TBA
Nachtmystium - TBA
October Falls - The Plague Of A Coming Age
Wyrd - Death Of The Sun
Hammer Horde - Vinlander
Ragnarok - TBA
Kvelertak - TBA
Coldworld - TBA
Skogen - Eld
Coffinworm / Unearthly Trance - Coffinworm / Unearthly Trance [Split] [EP]
DrÃ¥psnatt - Skelepht

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Feel free to post your favourite releases of 2011, what you was disappointed by, and what releases you think will be fantastic this year!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Album of the Week;

"Wilds Forlorn - We, The Damned"
_Atmospheric Black Metal_
[video=youtube;qjQBwtDhqNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjQBwtDhqNQ[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been spending my free time listening to older stuff, so I've got nothing new to add. Any new stuff that I should go check out?

And so this thread has music in it, here's the next album I'm probably getting:
[video=youtube;Cp1-F8TEIYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp1-F8TEIYU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I'm a sucker for those "3rd" wave Atmospheric Black Metal bands like;

Wolves in the Throne Room - Check out their "Two Hunters" and "Black Cascade" albums
Wodensthrone - Their 2010 debut album "Loss" was a fantastic releases, probably BM AOTY
ColdWord - So far released 1 EP and LP, both very good ambient BM

If you're interested in Post-Rock/Shoegaze style check out "Les Discrets" and "Alcest", but bands like Akercocke and Anaal Nathrakh have released some good consistent death/black style metal. But so far my favourite finds last year were Satanic Warmaster [NSBM] (Their Strength & Honour album is imo one of Black Metal's best releases) and Smohala who play Avantegard Black Metal, their 2011 debut "Resilience" was an execptional release.

[video=youtube;0899QQKPiM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0899QQKPiM0[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice someone actually makes a list of bands to sample, I thank you sir, and am going to sample some of this.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 15, 2012)

i hope you dont buy nsbm albums 

[yt]GsneVHKudOI[/yt]

[yt]X72zeg62j-Y[/yt]

i really love this dude on the cover
hes all like "yeah im in a wig, fight me"
rock on dude


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope, the only genre of music I don't buy, xD

Although I do own some NSBM shirts


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Blackmetal?

You meen like dope?


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, shit, I _do not belong in this thread._ Thought it was something different. Sorry.

â€‹I'll go ahead and leave now.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Blackmetal?
> 
> You meen like dope?



Isn't Dope (USA) Industrial metal? I think. Unless there's a band somewhere else called Dope


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

shteev said:


> Oh, shit, I _do not belong in this thread._ Thought it was something different. Sorry.
> 
> â€‹I'll go ahead and leave now.



No worries, I'll try 'n make the post title more clear. ^^


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Isn't Dope (USA) Industrial metal? I think. Unless there's a band somewhere else called Dope


I am talking about the band that does the song.

Die mother fucker die.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am talking about the band that does the song.
> 
> Die mother fucker die.



Oh no, they're pretty far from black metal on the spectrum. Very very good song and good band otherwise! ^^


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Oh no, they're pretty far from black metal on the spectrum. Very very good song and good band otherwise! ^^


Then what genre are they?


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2012)

I listened to some NSBM once. It was actually pretty funny

\happy synths!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Then what genre are they?



Think they're classed as Industrial Metal last time I checked them out.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

Aden said:


> I listened to some NSBM once. It was actually pretty funny
> 
> \happy synths!



Yeah, sadly the people in the bands are douches. I've seen the things Werwolf (from Satanic Warmaster) posts on forums 'n facebook and I just laugh at him since he just talks bull' a lot of the time


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 18, 2012)

Some great new BM here:

Wilds Forlorn - We, The Damned (2012)
[video=youtube;qjQBwtDhqNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjQBwtDhqNQ[/video]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]pi0oAvOp_QQ[/yt]
[yt]4VTeQY2ev1A[/yt]

this post brought to you by great band names in black metal history


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Well, since you've decided to come here there's only a couple of things you should know;
> 
> -No discussing of _*Cradle of Filth*_.
> -Dimmu Borgir are pretty shite nowadays.
> ...



starting a black metal thread with shitty pretension and overused clichÃ©s is not the best way to start a black metal thread, js


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah, well. Thought some people would see through it as just a light-hearted prod at those clichÃ©s.

Guess it doesn't work with some people.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2012)

also woods of ypres hasn't been black metal since their first ep


----------

